# What is more Durable Automatic or Manual



## ein999 (Mar 1, 2008)

What is more Durable Automatic or Manual?

For plowing snow is a manual more durable. I prefer an automatic transmission. I am am buying used. Im thinking maybe even a toyota to start with. Thank you for your respones.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i think auto.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

no lead;720873 said:


> i think auto.


Negative. A manual trans is much more durable than an auto, although I don't know why you'd want to plow with one.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Manual will be more durable, but pulling the hours most do plowing with a manual would definatley make muscles hurt that you didnt even know you had lol..... I had a manual car and could not imagine plowing with it. (and not because it's a car lol)


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

got-h2o;720915 said:


> Negative. A manual trans is much more durable than an auto, although I don't know why you'd want to plow with one.


A clutch however is much more prone to burning up when plowing then a fluid couple.
all really depends on the driver and how they plow

I would never by choice plow anything but roads with a standard


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

my thought was clutchwear/linkage ice up. a stick is for 4 wheelin.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a 99 Chev 2500HD with extended and double frame. 6,5 and manual. Never went through a clutch start off in super low only the slave cylinder in trans wore out had to replace that. Last year bought a 08 Dodge 3/4 Ton HD 6 speed manual, get the right driver on it some one with a big rig licence no problems never had no complaint from the drivers. Vee plow on it 900lbs we put 900lbs of weight in the back of box.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, depends- stock from the factory probably standard and changing a clutch is easier and cheaper than rebuilding an auto, but all things being equal an auto is and always will be stronger. Dragsters are autos, most competition vehicles are autos- most fairly heavily modified from street stock condition, but auto none the less.

A Chrysler a727 will handle over 1000HP when properly built up and modified.
Stock from the dealer it's pretty much the same either way.

I prefer sticks, but plow with an auto because that's what the truck I bought had.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

The two gears I tell the guy's are 1st and R in the Autos. I would figure the same in a manual trans. Both of are 5 tons are Manual trans but that different anyways.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

If your bread and butter is comming from residentials then i would assume that the auto would be your best bet. If you had a manual, all the forward and backward shifting would thrash that clutch. Wouldnt it? Especially when you are trying to make some good time and you are finding yourself not pressing the clutch all the way in. Dont know if thats the right way of thinking but it sounds like it could be a problem.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

Over The Years I Have Plowed With Both.They Both Have Their Better Points.The Manual Transmission is Surely More Durable.When the Clutch Does Need Replacement it Is By Far less Expensive Than a Automatic Rebuild.Plowing and Shifting Is Really Rotten Though.After Running Both I Say The Automatic Is PURE LUXURY!!!


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

I have plowed with a manual trans for 25 years, its all in what you are used to. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Get the auto. You have enough to think about without shifting.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Stick is much more durable plowing with one sucks


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Back 25 years ago I wouldn't consider an auto. but now they make them so well I wouldn't consider a manual. especially because nobody can drive them. We even have a couple CDL Auto's Allinson that work fine., no driver ever blew a rear end or snapped an axle in one those. Lets not forget about answering the phone, either get an auto or bring the receptionist. plow, phone, shift. Talk about distracted driver.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

IN all seriousness, an auto CAN be as strong or stronger than a stick- planetaries are always engaged, gears never loose contact and in most cases there is more tooth surface area than a stick. There is no way an auto would hold up to the pressure of competition on a pull truck or dragster if it was weak

Long before I was born my father had a Barracuda dragster- 426 wedge into a 727a worked (converted to a slam shift- meaning manual gear selection, 1, 2, d=3). It put out over 1000HP, and the tranny never failed during a race.

Calling a stick stronger isn't accurate in the broad sense, it'a only stronger then most stock production autos- period.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

A Manual Transmission Tranfers Torque From The Motor To Its Output Shaft.A Automatic Transmission Transfers And To Some Degree Multiplies That Torque By Design.The Manual Is A Pass Thru Device And The Automatic Is A Tool That Gives More Than You Put In.In Plowing Torque is By Far More Important Than Horsepower.That Said The Decision Is Yours!!!


----------

